# Les Pooch Group Buy going on right now!



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

We have a Les Pooch group buy that is going on right now with members of Flickr and the Petgroomerforums. BUT, you can also join in! 

Brush prices are:
Pooch Brush-$21.95 (Blue, Red, Yellow)
Pooch WIDE Brush-$31.95
Pooch Emergency-$31.95 (Matt-Zapper)
Pooch WIDE Emergency -$41.95
Pooch PRO-Brush-$28.95 (Green, Purple)
Pooch WIDE PRO-Brush-$35.95
Pooch Finishing Brush-$31.95(Gold, Silver)
Pooch Finishing WIDE Brush-$41.95

Shipping is to be determined (as to how many brushes will fit into which size box)! Method will be by flat rate box for those of you in the USA. Shipping prices will be exactly what USPS charges, I do not inflate it for shipping materials.

I will need an additional small amount to cover the amount that Les Pooch will charge to ship everyone's brushes to my house for me to distribute out to individuals. Les Pooch will not ship out to individuals. 

Payment will be by paypal (please include an additional sum if your account is set up so that it costs money for some one to accept money from you), check, money order, or cash at your own risk.

Yes, I need to collect money from every one because Les Pooch needs to collect everything as one order so that we can all get the 24 brush discount (which is the best discount they offer). Please check my ebay username, I have 100% feedback as both a buyer and a seller and have been a member since 2002: Femnem. My paypal account is verified.

PM me if you're interested. In private, I will give out my personal information since you'll be giving me yours.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

..whats a les pooch brush? I just use a slicker brush and pin brush from PetsMart..*holds head in shame*


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

They're supposed to be top of the line brushes that a lot of professional groomers swear by. The pins are supposed to be very long and are rounded at the ends so that they don't damage hair. The brushes are flexible and fit the curves of the body and have bent pins so they're also great for dematting.

I sent an email to the sales rep asking for a description on the brushes so people can make an informed decision about which brush would be right for them but I'm still waiting to hear back from her.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'm already on the list on petgroomer forum. 

They are like delux slickers. Suposadly da bomb for matting out (they have a speciality matt zapper brush as well) i've heard so much about them (raves) but was n't ready to stick out the price. BUt group buy now i'm getting 2


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi, I sent a pm but in case you didn't get it. I would like to order

2 wide mat zappers
1 emergency mat zapper
1 purple
1 silver

i can send paypal whenever needed. you can send an invoice to [email protected] if you want to add in the shipping.

thanks!
Kendal


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

curlysmama said:


> ..whats a les pooch brush?


Ashley, they're really well engineered slicker brushes with a flexible head. I didn't get what all the hype was about until I got one in the last group buy. It makes brushout so much easier on both me and the dog. It moves through the hair really easily, and the flexible head makes it more comfortable for the dog and is easier on my wrist.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the description ladies. i might need one


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

MsM, i thought one of the other members of PG took over this group buy??? Also, I think she posted that the order is CLOSED and will do another one in the near future.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

oops. mispost


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Cameo: That was the first group buy that I started but handed over to another person. But I found more people who were interested, so I'm starting a new group buy for those people, and for people on that forum who missed out on the first group buy since the first one is now closed.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Some descriptions:

Silver brush: For deshedding/spider matts, finishing, straightening while drying
The uses of this brush change based on how you use it. If you use this brush on an unbrushed out dog, it will grab hair and pull them out, especially the undercoats of shedding breeds. However, if you previously brushed out the dog, it is less likely to grab hair and will not pull out hair. 

Purple: As firm brush (as firm as the matt zapper, but with different pin configuration). This will pull out a little bit of hair. Good for thick, unruly coats with tangles.

Green: Not as firm, will pull out less hair but will take about 3 times as many brush strokes as the purple to detangle. 

Matt zapper: Great for bad matts. A firm brush. You can even use it to brush out the entire body and it isn't meant to pull out hair.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Is a pin-brush included this time around ??? What would be the "official" name for it in Les Poochs line ??? :act-up:

Thanks in advance :beauty:


----------



## poodal (Jan 10, 2010)

which of those brushes are best for show poodles. This is my first show poodle so not sure what I need. Please let me know & I would also like to buy some. thanks


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Poodal, as much as I love the les pooch brushes, they wouldn't be suitable for a show coat as they have too many pins and do pull out hair. You need a pin brush for a show coat, NOT a slicker of any description (including these wonderful les pooch slickers!)


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Flying*- do you know answer to my question : ) ??? *see above LOL 

Thanks !!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I have no idea wishpoo, I've got no part in doing the order!!! I do know though that all the brushes that are listed for prices are slickers, NOT pin brushes, so I would perhaps assume the pin brushes aren't included (I don't even know if les pooch HAS pin brushes or what they call them or anything! lol) but I really don't know...

I do know that on the grooming forum, the order is closed though... Not sure if it's the same one as happening here though...!? lol


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

is it too late to get in on this?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> Poodal, as much as I love the les pooch brushes, they wouldn't be suitable for a show coat as they have too many pins and do pull out hair. You need a pin brush for a show coat, NOT a slicker of any description (including these wonderful les pooch slickers!)


I have heard a few people claim that they can use a slicker on a show coat without breaking the hair--that it is a matter of wrist/arm action (i.e., not flicking the wrist). But I only used a pin brush and greyhound comb when D was in show coat. I liked the Chris Christensen (sp?) pin brushes.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*FD *- it seems that you are right. Just went on LP official site and could not find a pin-brush :captain: LOL, or maybe I am a klutz "navigating" :noidea: LOL , but thanks so much for the reply :act-up:


*Feral* - thanks for the lead for another great brush :rose:. Breeder I met recently told me that she used pin-brushes on her show dogs also : ). 

It might be that it all depends of personal preference, type of the coat of a particular poodle, as well as proficiency in using particular brush correctly :act-up:

With my "rusty" skills , I might as well start first buying a flea-comb and keep my spoo 1 inch all over :bounce: LMAO


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I would love to try one of these but dont know which to get... Im not dealing with show coat but I do keep legs ( always) and the head ( and even sometimes body) long.. any suggestions as to which would be most appropriate for Hoolie


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

The silver is really popular for the poodles.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Heather: It's not too late to get in on this.

There was a closed order, that was the recent previous order. THIS thread is for a new order that is still open.

These are slicker brushes, not pin brushes. The green and the matt breaker are supposed to remove the least amount of hair. However if the coat is free of tangles, none of the slickers should remove that much hair.

I use a pin brush on my standard poodle and even that removes hair because the pins catch on tangles and pull out the hair.

Personally, I am ordering a silver, matt breaker, and a green. But then again, I'm getting into grooming more than just poodles.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

LP does NOT make pin brushes. Only the slicker-type brushes and combs.

MsM, I honestly don't mean any disrespect, but you really should refrain from giving advise on which brushes are best for what if you've never used them. 

As a professional groomer, that used these brushes EVERYDAY, I can tell you that your giving out some really bad information. I know you are trying to become a groomer and I admire that you are wanting to get good tools, but until you've got the experience with said tools, it's probably best to leave the advice to those of us who have it. I'm not meaning to sound like I'm on my high horse, but I'd hate to see some one make such a large purchase only to find out later that they made it with bad information. 

Seriously, the topic of these brushes has been discussed over and over again. There are dozens of pages on how they work and recommendations on what and how to use each. It's there for anyone wanting to do the research and there's ALWAYS the petgroomer.com That is a wonderful resource for anyone wanting to learn more about grooming.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I am giving out the information that the sales representative of the company gave me. Since she actually works for the company, I assumed she would know about her own product.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> Some descriptions:
> 
> Silver brush: For *deshedding/spider matts*, finishing, straightening while drying
> *The uses of this brush change based on how you use it. If you use this brush on an unbrushed out dog, it will grab hair and pull them out, especially the undercoats of shedding breeds. However, if you previously brushed out the dog, it is less likely to grab hair and will not pull out hair. *
> ...





> The green and the matt breaker are supposed to remove the least amount of hair. However if the coat is free of tangles, none of the slickers should remove that much hair.


I can see where you would THINK these statements are correct if you've never used them and the rep told you, but I'm letting you know, much of this is false. 

For instance, in your first quote, you state the Silver is meant for deshedding which is NOT true. It is a FINISHING brush. Used for when the coat is clean, dry and prepped for final grooming. The pins are very fine and there are twice as many as the other brushes. They can be easily bent if you are to rough on them (ie: deshedding) It DOES pull out hair, ALL brushes do because hair is constantly shedding (yes, even poodles shed hair, just like humans). It does demat very well because the pins are very fine and lend themselves to getting into tight mats and working them loose. I wouldn't use this brush to much for stretch drying because it can cause some irritation because it's pretty stiff. Using a SOFT slicker or pin brush is better for this purpose. 

Purple brush is MEANT to remove COAT in thick double coated breeds, so you can't really say it will not pull out much hair. It rips it out by the roots if your trying to work it thru poodle coat because the pins are coarse and the flex is very stiff. 

Mat Zapper (emergency brush) is intended to be use to remove extreme mats only. NOT TO BE USED AS A GENERAL ALL OVER BRUSH!!! That's a good way to get your dog to be seen by a vet. That brush is RARELY used in my salon because it's so stiff and coarse. It's very easy to irritate the skin and will destroy coat, making it mat right back up again. 

PLEASE, take if from some one (or the rest of the groomers) who use these brushes day in and day out, these brushes are great TOOLS when used properly, but with the wrong information out there, can cause a lot of problems. Just trying to be helpful here, so take it as you will. Listen to the users of these brushes or the reps that are NOT groomers, it's your choice and I'll graciously step away from your thread. 

Good luck with your group buy


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

hey cameo, you think the silver would be good for my sister's spoo? iits not cheap and will be her xmas gift from me (you've seen pics of her spoo on my fb).


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Cameo, I would really be so grateful to you if you could give a short description of each brush because a lot of people ordering still don't know which one they should get. In fact, I'm still not certain myself which are right for my needs. And with your permission, I can relay your brush descriptions to the people who need help deciding.

The last thing I want to do is tell people to get the wrong brushes. I realize they're quite expensive and don't want people to spend a lot of money on the wrong thing for them. I also, of course, don't want the dogs to suffer with improper brushing either.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> Cameo, I would really be so grateful to you if you could give a short description of each brush because a lot of people ordering still don't know which one they should get. In fact, I'm still not certain myself which are right for my needs. And with your permission, I can relay your brush descriptions to the people who need help deciding.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is tell people to get the wrong brushes. I realize they're quite expensive and don't want people to spend a lot of money on the wrong thing for them. I also, of course, don't want the dogs to suffer with improper brushing either.


Thank you for being concerned These things can be difficult sometimes! I am just wanting to make sure if it is or is not the right tool for me and Hoolie


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I bumped an old group buy thread that has discussion of the different brushes.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

The silver is still my favourite for poodley coats. Definitely and totally, the silver, BUT this is from only having three of the brushes, so I haven't tried them all yet!

The mat zapper will not be needed by any regular pet owner IMO. Only pro groomers might want it.

The green is very flexible and therefore very 'soft' feeling, it'd be fine for stretch drying or something, but isn't much good at brushing out a coat or fluffing up all that much as it's so 'soft' in it's flex that it wouldn't get through a thicker coat. I love it for the thinner coated dogs and for flatter coated dogs, but I don't like it much on poodles at all.

The silver I love the most for the poodles!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

please excuse my ignorance and lack of time to explore other threads for the right answer. i would sincerely appreciate some basic guidance. i am just starting to learn to groom. still working on fft. however, inbetween maintenance and full groomings being done by the groomer, i like to fluff up jess' coat and to try to prevent tangles and mats. i usually spray on some leave in conditioner to prevent static and to reduce the chance of breaking her hair. so.....which brush is good for doing brushing and fluffing while the coat is dry? the silver seems to be the one? 
and for blow drying, should i still be sticking to a soft slicker for straightening?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

silver silver silver. For poodle coats, the silver is the best IMO. The only time I wouldn't use a silver on a poodle is if it's a show dog (in which case I wouldn't use a slicker AT ALL)


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> silver silver silver. For poodle coats, the silver is the best IMO. The only time I wouldn't use a silver on a poodle is if it's a show dog (in which case I wouldn't use a slicker AT ALL)


FD, thank you.:smile-big:


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

> silver silver silver. For poodle coats, the silver is the best IMO. The only time I wouldn't use a silver on a poodle is if it's a show dog (in which case I wouldn't use a slicker AT ALL)


My next mission (some time in the future) is to do a group buy on Chris Christensen stuff! Assuming they give group discounts of course. I have my eye on the 35 mm pin brush Gold Series Pin Brush - Cherrybrook.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> My next mission (some time in the future) is to do a group buy on Chris Christensen stuff! Assuming they give group discounts of course. I have my eye on the 35 mm pin brush Gold Series Pin Brush - Cherrybrook.


I havent been into my grooming stuff for several years except to fish out a comb, my clippers and an old slicker brush until the other day. I was reading posts about the Chris Christensen brushes and thought it sounded familiar  I had two of them a 35 and a 27. Both I bought when I had Show Pekingese . I just didnt remember the brand they were.. what a nice surprise for me! I used them on Hoolie and they are great!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I love finding stuff, it's almost like buying them all over again!

Now if only I could find my curved shears...


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

msminnamouse, I'll raise you my curved shears for a set of straight ones that dont dull, mine are already dull, REALLY? i've had them less than a year 

Also, I ended up buying the gold-wide brush on the last group buy and really love it, why flyingduster do you recommend the silver instead?


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

MsM - i want a silver. how do i go about ordering it? please give me total price including all shipping so that i can cover my cost completely.

thank you for doing this !!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Sparkle & Spunk, I recommend the silver over the gold cos I've never had my hands on a gold. lmao!!! I'm only recommending what I've had my hands on (silver vs green vs matt zapper) and from doing research on all the other brushes backs up what I've found.

I believe the gold is very good for poodles too though, I just can't recommend it myself yet!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> Sparkle & Spunk, I recommend the silver over the gold cos I've never had my hands on a gold. lmao!!! I'm only recommending what I've had my hands on (silver vs green vs matt zapper) and from doing research on all the other brushes backs up what I've found.
> 
> I believe the gold is very good for poodles too though, I just can't recommend it myself yet!


I bought both a silver and gold, and I have to say that the silver is WAAAAY better than the gold on the poodles. It does a lot more fluffing and untangling! I bought the gold first and thought it was the best thing in the world. then I bought the silver a few months later - and am still amazed at how much better it is! however, i believe the gold to have softer bristles and is more flexible (and more gentle in general), so titan enjoys getting brushed by the gold more than the silver *face palm*


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I was told by the sales rep that the silver can do everything that the gold can AND MORE!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I'd like to place and order too 

I need to read the past threads and decide which one(s) to choose. Sounds like I need a silver for sure! After grooming 2 spoos and a yorkie this past Sunday, I need all the help I can get!

Do you know when you will stop taking orders? Thanks a million


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

OK...

I think that I have decided on the following:
Qty-1 Green Wide $35.95
Qty-1 Silver Single $31.95
Qty-1 Silver Wide $41.95

I will send you my info in a pm. Thanks again for the opportunity!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

meehkim said:


> I bought both a silver and gold, and I have to say that the silver is WAAAAY better than the gold on the poodles. It does a lot more fluffing and untangling! I bought the gold first and thought it was the best thing in the world. then I bought the silver a few months later - and am still amazed at how much better it is! however, i believe the gold to have softer bristles and is more flexible (and more gentle in general), so titan enjoys getting brushed by the gold more than the silver *face palm*


interesting. I think perhaps my are sensitive then, b/c they sometimes don't even like the "softness" of the gold brush
I have a sticker brush I bought at petsmart that has fewer bristles but doesn't brush the fur out as well as the great gold brush does!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

payment sent via paypal 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Is it too late to put an order in?


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

OP I haven't heard from you and wondering if the order has been placed?


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I was wondering the same.. cant wait to receive my new brush!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Feathersprings said:


> I was wondering the same.. cant wait to receive my new brush!


Me too - I am very excited!!!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry. The order is being placed on Wednesday.


----------



## Myosotisss (Sep 3, 2010)

Is-it to late to order some?


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

This order is closed, thank you.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Has the order been placed?


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes. They just have to collect my payment, hopefully first thing Monday morning. Sorry for the delay. I didn't know that it would take days for Paypal to transfer my Paypal balance to my account! But if that's the worst mistake that I make, then I'm happy. Let's hope shipping goes smoothly!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Payment collected! I'll post when it gets to my house. I'm having a friend help me ship these out so it should go fast.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

& micha - you have to tell us how much more we owe you, right? 

thank you SO much for doing this! i'm so excited!!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, as soon as I get them boxed up and know how much it'll be. I'm really excited too!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

hey sweetie, did you get them ready so we can send you shipping money?


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

They're not here yet!!! I was so disappointed. Les Pooch is only in NY which is only a couple of states away!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe you should call and check with LP and see what is holding them up? Perhaps the LARGE order from the other group buy put their inventory low and they don't have enough of some brushes to fill your order. You should really check on that for all those that ordered from you.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

The small green brushes were being held at customs, but have now been released. The large group order shipped friday, so yours should be out soon as well.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I did call when I saw that it still hasn't arrived. Turns out that they were waiting for green brushes and that the order probably shipped out... yesterday!! Ugh. Would have been nice if they let me know! Who does business like this?? I'm waiting for a call back to get definite information about whether it shipped out yesterday or not.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

They are an extremely busy company during the year, the holidays make it worse, It is up to the customer to check on their order. All of the reps have many orders to handle at once.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the update! This time of year I would expect a delay of some sort. Waiting a tad longer for a quality product that performs as promised is worth the wait


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

any news?


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Actually, most companies let you know if something that you're ordering is on back order. They should have told me when I placed the order. Some people may have decided not to order since some people wanted to give brushes as gifts. Now, it's probably going to be too late.

Update on the Les Pooch order:

They messed up on our order. I finally received the brushes but with certain ones in the wrong size. I contacted the company already and am waiting for a reply.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> Update on the Les Pooch order:
> 
> They messed up on our order. I finally received the brushes but with certain ones in the wrong size. I contacted the company already and am waiting for a reply.


What was their reply?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

MsM, I know it's been 4 days since you've signed on, but if you are reading offline, you have several pretty worried people thinking you've scammed them and ran off with their money. You REALLY need to contact all the people that have sent you money for brushes and let them know what's going on. This is definately NOT the way to treat people... just sayin...


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> They messed up on our order. I finally received the brushes but with certain ones in the wrong size. I contacted the company already and am waiting for a reply.


Did you contact them via email? Sometimes a phone call is needed for a prompt response.


If you could just take a moment to give us a quick update...I have to admit that I am getting worried :afraid:

Even with some of the brushes being in the wrong size, are you able to fulfill some orders and/or provide refunds?

I think that communication is the key here, even if there is nothing new to report. It just lets us know that you have not forgotten about us


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Msm~

I sent a private message to you. Please check your inbox.

Thanks!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I was also wondering why the brushes that were correct werent being sent out... and which were not the right size brushes...


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Feathersprings said:


> I was also wondering why the brushes that were correct werent being sent out... and which were not the right size brushes...


I'm wondering this as well. The group buy I did went really smoothly and I kept in touch with the LP rep and the forum through out the entire thing. It is scary to give someone this much money and not have them updating frequently.


----------



## Myosotisss (Sep 3, 2010)

She was on the net yesterday the 14th on other web site. She must have seen our messages. I sent mine to her gmail address.

I have just answered her on allrecipes.com. Not realy answer... but write her that poodle forum need news...

She will not run away with our money, she is to easy to identified and...

But she should explain what is going on with our brushes and money. 

Everyone should write and ask her on her gmail address.

Same thing on the groomer forum:

http://www.petgroomerforums.com/cha...urchase-on-Les-Pooches/page2&highlight=Poochs


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I have no intention of running off with anyone's money.

The truth is that I'm having a lot of health problems and even though it's not an excuse, it does make things difficult. I haven't been checking my email everyday, sometimes I just sleep all day...

The hopefully correct brushes arrived just today. I have to go through the box and see if everything is correct once and for all. I will be boxing them up today and contacting people individually. I didn't want to box up the correct brushes because I didn't want to be sending off brushes on the chance that Les Pooch might want me to send the whole thing back or something else crazy but possible.

I realize people don't want to wait and that this group buy has hit some snags but I took a lot upon myself, I'm not getting paid for my time or trouble, and I'm doing the best that I can. I'm not a business, I am just a person who thought they were doing some people a favor by arranging a group buy so they could get discounts.

Swamping me with multiple emails doesn't make anything faster and even slows things down and doesn't allow other people to contact me regarding their brushes because my quota keeps filling up over at the groomer forum.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting a reply here. Im sorry you are not well.. Im sure that makes things hard and I appreciate you getting the order in for us. I will look forward to hearing from you with the shipping cost and to getting my new brush!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I hope to get everything boxed up today and everyone contacted today no matter what.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

MsM, I'm sorry you have been ill and I can appreciate the work that it takes to coordinate this type of thing, however, you have an obligation to those who entrusted you with their $. That obligation includes keeping people abreast of the situation by letting them know how things are progressing (before they start posting concerns) and the details of the order. I think people are very understanding about delays that are out of your/their control, but when the communication stops, they start to worry. Much of your responses since closing this order have seemed a lot like excuses and blaming LP for all the delays.

While it's true, you are just trying to help people get a good deal, perhaps you shouldn't have taken on the responsibility if there are things that may keep you from your "duties". Honestly, your recent response almost sounds as if you are insulted that people would be concerned. Now, put the shoe on the other foot and imagine if it was YOUR $ that YOU had sent to some one you don't even know, expecting something in return and then all of a sudden, the communication just stopped. I'm sure you would feel the same way as those that have posted here. It's hardly fair to expect people to NOT contact you and if your inbox's are full, then that should be a sign that you need to contact people REGARDLESS of how you feel. You OWE it to everyone that entrusted you with this order.

While I didn't order any brushes and probably have no right to respond on this thread, it concerns me none the less when I see things going south and people starting to get scared. I'm certain you have no malintent, but I'm sure you can see how others may be feeling here. When you take on this type of responsibility, there should be NO EXCUSE for not keeping people in the loop. If you can't do that, then you shouldn't take on the project. It's called being responsible and accountable. 

Hope everyones brushes get to them soon!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Cameo, you have been doing nothing from the start of this thread but critiquing me and casting your judgment on me. I don't think you can appreciate _anything_. Get off your high horse. Judging me when it's not your business to do so is bad enough but you've been very rude in how you've spoken to me as well. Such as saying that I don't know what I'm talking about when I was passing on descriptions of the brushes that the *company representative* told me to people that wanted the info. And yet, when I asked you if you had better descriptions, you neglected to answer that!

I'm tired of being nice. You did not place an order with me. I don't owe you anything and I certainly don't need to spent my time putting up with you and your superior attitude. I don't answer to you. I'd appreciate if you'd refrain from addressing me in the future. I'm not going to sit here and argue with you, I simply will ignore you if you persist in trying to talk to me again. 

To everyone else that this order actually pertains to:
I will be contacting you today regarding shipping out your brushes. They've ALL been boxed up this morning.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> I will be contacting you today regarding shipping out your brushes. They've ALL been boxed up this morning.


Thanks for the update! I hope that you are feeling better


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I just received my shipping cost and sent the $$$ via paypal.

Will you let us know when they are shipped? I included extra for fees, tracking and insurance just to be safe 

Thank you MsM!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> I just received my shipping cost and sent the $$$ via paypal.
> 
> Will you let us know when they are shipped? I included extra for fees, tracking and insurance just to be safe
> 
> Thank you MsM!


I did the same this morning, and I also added a bit for tracking since the holiday season can be a dangerous time to ship. MSM, If I need to send more to cover the costs of tracking, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Everyone except for the international people are getting automatic notices of when they're shipping out. International people who contacted me about wanting this option will be getting it too.

I think you sent me enough Kalamama but I will check as soon as the USPS page stops having problems (even though I suspect the problem is my computer...).


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

My shipping payment was sent this morning also... YAy! Cant wait to get it in the mail!!!!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Thank you for my shipping notice and tracking#. I will watch for updates showing the actual mailing date and keep you posted. I can't wait to let you know that they have arrived


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I havent recieved a shipping notice and wanted to know if my brush haas been sent. I sent my Shipping payment as soon as I recieved the request and you said it was boxed and ready to ship then ? Thanks


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

They were delivered today - thanks a million 

I can't wait to put them to the test...


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Let us know how you like them


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Feathersprings said:


> Let us know how you like them


I will


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I will be anxious to hear about the different ones.. I just got mine in the mail also ( thank you msminnamouse!) .. nice unexpected surprise  I ordered just the small silver brush.


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Please be careful of equipment! While I adore you all as poodle lovers and most can groom there own poodle as well, just be careful about equipment. As a Professional it scares me thinking you could do a "group by" by this msminnouse of shears? Where ever did you get your info, did you all know it takes us groomers many years to learn proper scissor skills, and to buy shears for ourselves?
This is not to be taken lightly! It is a BIG Deal!
I put lots of years into MY PROFESSION, years of scissors and skills, and for someone to come along and say hay "Lets Buy say CC Scissors?" how the heck would they even know? I have personally been through 5 maybe 10 different scissor makers? Every groomer is different, because of our hands, as I am sure you are all different. Personally, I don't use CC, not that he doesn't make a dam fine shear, but because they don't fit my hand or my skill level.
JUST A WARNING.... PLEASE BE CAREFUL! All I ask...


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmm... And here I was thinking that what we bought were called brushes! And we were buying Les Pooch, not CC. But I guess Pearlsmum must know better since it's her _profession_.

The people here are intelligent enough to groom their own pets. I doubt anyone is just picking up tools and cutting without conducting any kind of research first. I've met many talented and wonderful groomers who were self taught. Every one does not need to go to grooming school.

It's obvious you're in league with Neanea/Cameo, if not the very same person. I think it's quite sad and sick the amount of effort you're putting into harassing me. It seems that getting the administration involved and using the ignore feature just isn't enough.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

My opinion on the brushes (I ordered silver, green, and matt zapper) is that the green and silver are very well made and quality brushes but aren't magical. I think I could have bought the knock off brushes for less money and rounded the ends of the pins myself. If the knock offs have as many bristles (quantity seems to be key here), I might have the same results for a much cheaper price. 

The green seems to be too soft for my poodle's hair but the silver was just right. I used the green on a drop coated dog and it was nicer on her. It didn't remove as much undercoat as I would have liked though.

However, the matt zapper is fantastic. I was able to remove annoying little ear tangles with barely any pulling at all. The matt zapper is definably worth the money.

Please remember to use these brushes correctly. They're not supposed to glide over the skin. This goes for all pin brushes, not just Les Pooch ones.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Pearlsmum said:


> Please be careful of equipment! While I adore you all as poodle lovers and most can groom there own poodle as well, just be careful about equipment. As a Professional it scares me thinking you could do a "group by" by this msminnouse of shears? Where ever did you get your info, did you all know it takes us groomers many years to learn proper scissor skills, and to buy shears for ourselves?
> This is not to be taken lightly! It is a BIG Deal!
> I put lots of years into MY PROFESSION, years of scissors and skills, and for someone to come along and say hay "Lets Buy say CC Scissors?" how the heck would they even know? I have personally been through 5 maybe 10 different scissor makers? Every groomer is different, because of our hands, as I am sure you are all different. Personally, I don't use CC, not that he doesn't make a dam fine shear, but because they don't fit my hand or my skill level.
> JUST A WARNING.... PLEASE BE CAREFUL! All I ask...


I agree, it is hard to know what shears are right for you but unless you are able to try a lot of shears you just have to make your best choice. Having been a "professional" (30+ yrs.) and now grooming only my own pet dog I will be looking for some new shears. Dont know what I will get.. most likely not REAL expensive ones but good quality. I will probably pick them from a catalog which is what I have to do now that I dont have acess to vendors and shows. I am left handed and use right handes shears which complicates things for me but have found a good quality shear is a good quality shear.. and then there are the REALLY good ones LOL! Now if I was going to grooming lots of dogs or in competittion I would probably worry about the perfect shear more. We all need to do our research when we buy these products. I would be interested to hear what brands you all like..

This probablty belongs in another thread but since it was mentioned I thought it wouldnt hurt to ask here.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> It's obvious you're in league with Neanea/Cameo, if not the very same person. I think it's quite sad and sick the amount of effort you're putting into harassing me. It seems that getting the administration involved and using the ignore feature just isn't enough.


I don't have to hide behind another name to speak my mind. Perhaps maybe there are just others that feel the same way! Yes, I know Pearlsmom and she is the consumate professional with a very extensive grooming career. An award winning groomer, as a matter of fact and owner of a very sucessful salon. You'd be wise to take her advice. 

No one is harrassing you. As a matter of fact, I let your snotty post about me go without responding, also let your nasty private messages go without responding and now all of a sudden, YOU are bringing me back into it??? As far as bringing admin into it, some times that's the best solution to a problem as you know. I will handle a problem in my way, just as you will yours.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Please confine the comments on this thread to posts about the Les Pooches brushes that were purchased through this group buy. If anyone has anything else personal to say, please use the private message feature. This will be the only warning - no more critical comments will be tolerated.

Barb Plum
Moderator


----------



## Myosotisss (Sep 3, 2010)

*Still waiting for my brushes*

I'm still waiting for my 3 brushes and tracking number. I paid, sent more to get the tracking number.

Anyone else still waiting?

My Christmas gifts won't even be New year's gift...:Cry:


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm not sure that she checks this forum very much, especially with the holidays. Perhaps try e-mailing her at the address she gave you for her Paypal?
I did pay the extra and got mine.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

got mine, too, without a problem. however, in general these last couple of weeks were not great on deliveries in general. maybe there is just a glitch somewhere.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Myosotisss said:


> I'm still waiting for my 3 brushes and tracking number. I paid, sent more to get the tracking number.
> 
> Anyone else still waiting?
> 
> My Christmas gifts won't even be New year's gift...:Cry:


Did you receive your brushes???


----------



## Myosotisss (Sep 3, 2010)

No, I have not received it.

She (Micha) were having problem to ship it with USPS, so I send her more money. After I spoke with someone in USA and asked her if she could receive it for me. She did not have any problem with it, so I send her (Micha)my friend's address and have not received any news... I wrote her back twice on her gmail address ([email protected]) without receiving any answer.


----------



## Myosotisss (Sep 3, 2010)

I send her a private message earlier on forum as I saw she was online. She quit 30 minutes later and never answer me...


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

If she doesn't respond or get you your brushes soon, I believe you can get your money back through Paypal by explaining the situation and that you never got your products you paid for.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm still waiting for mine too…


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> If she doesn't respond or get you your brushes soon, I believe you can get your money back through Paypal by explaining the situation and that you never got your products you paid for.


Yes, but don't forget that there is a time limit to file a dispute. Make sure to check the drop date or paypal will not get involved. If you still can file a dispute, you have the option to close it when it is resolved. Once you close a dispute, you cannot reopen it. Paypal also gives the opportunity to escalate the dispute for further resolution options. Good luck...


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

are there any Canadian's that participated in this order that actually got their brushes? … I haven't got mine yet, and now I'm not getting any responses to my emails… just wondering if I'm the only one…


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Heather, you should have gotten them by now!

I ordered a Silver over the phone from Les Pooch on *January 13 *and received it yesterday! I don't know if it would help, but I can give you the phone number, extension, and name of the rep who helped me if you would like.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

heather you ordered yours from this group buy? i got mine (priority) from the group buy Wendt did, i got it with in 2 weeks of when it was shipped. If it's shipped regular mail it can technically take up to 6 weeks from the states.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

neVar said:


> heather you ordered yours from this group buy? i got mine (priority) from the group buy Wendt did, i got it with in 2 weeks of when it was shipped. If it's shipped regular mail it can technically take up to 6 weeks from the states.


I know, I buy things online all the time from the states, and I realize these can things take some time .. that's why I've been trying to be patient…


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Princess Dollie said:


> Heather, you should have gotten them by now!
> 
> I ordered a Silver over the phone from Les Pooch on *January 13 *and received it yesterday! I don't know if it would help, but I can give you the phone number, extension, and name of the rep who helped me if you would like.


I will order directly from Les Pooches next time…. although being in Canada, I don't think I will appreciate the same quick shipping that you experienced!


----------



## Myosotisss (Sep 3, 2010)

Issue has been resolved. Edited at request of posting member.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I've tried to be really patient. The lack of response to my emails is frustrating, especially after all this time. 
I sent her a total of 52.53, to cover one silver brush (32.65) and shipping (19.88). I have things shipped to me from the states all the time! Shipping is usually much cheaper then this, and never this much of a hassle! Sometimes it takes a bit longer, but in the long run, it's never an issue… if I don't hear from her by tomorrow morning, I guess I will have to file a dispute with paypal and try to get my refund.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

*heather* said:


> I've tried to be really patient. The lack of response to my emails is frustrating, especially after all this time.
> I sent her a total of 52.53, to cover one silver brush (32.65) and shipping (19.88). I have things shipped to me from the states all the time! Shipping is usually much cheaper then this, and never this much of a hassle! Sometimes it takes a bit longer, but in the long run, it's never an issue… if I don't hear from her by tomorrow morning, I guess I will have to file a dispute with paypal and try to get my refund.


I'm sorry you are going through this. I did get mine several weeks ago but it took some emailing and such. Have you tried to look up her name under white pages to see if you could get a phone number? At least maybe you could call and see what is going on. I would consider filing a paypal claim because if nothing else it would be paypal trying to contact her. I know this has to be frustrating.


----------



## SpooWishes (Dec 7, 2010)

sounds like the brushes are there, they just need to be mailed out! I have to add that we waited FOUR years to get a package from Canada. It finally came a few months ago. The 1 digit in the zipcode was misread as a 7 so some geniuses attempted several other completely different zipcodes. Google and Google Maps can really be your friend, it would have been much faster to figure out where we live, than whatever bizarre process the united states postal service has.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

SpooWishes said:


> sounds like the brushes are there, they just need to be mailed out! I have to add that we waited FOUR years to get a package from Canada. It finally came a few months ago. The 1 digit in the zipcode was misread as a 7 so some geniuses attempted several other completely different zipcodes. Google and Google Maps can really be your friend, it would have been much faster to figure out where we live, than whatever bizarre process the united states postal service has.


holy! four years?! that's insane!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> I'm sorry you are going through this. I did get mine several weeks ago but it took some emailing and such. Have you tried to look up her name under white pages to see if you could get a phone number? At least maybe you could call and see what is going on. I would consider filing a paypal claim because if nothing else it would be paypal trying to contact her. I know this has to be frustrating.


I've tried. Paypal won't let me file a dispute because it's been longer then 45 days


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

just wanted to say… I GOT MY BRUSH TODAY!! :cheers2: better late then never!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

So glad it came!!!! Did you get an email ever confirming it had been shipped? i'm always more patient when i know at least the box hit the mail box you know? 

YOU"LL LOVE IT. which did you get?


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Yay Heather , I think you will find them worth the wait. I really like mine. sorry it took so long though. I know it was stressful.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

neVar said:


> So glad it came!!!! Did you get an email ever confirming it had been shipped? i'm always more patient when i know at least the box hit the mail box you know?
> 
> YOU"LL LOVE IT. which did you get?


I got a silver, already tried it, love it!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

What are you complaining about Kalamama? I sent yours out as soon as I received your postage. Jeez. You can just never please some people. Even when doing them a favor!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

msminnamouse said:


> What are you complaining about Kalamama? I sent yours out as soon as I received your postage. Jeez. You can just never please some people. Even when doing them a favor!


Simply put, lack of communication. Yes, I suppose now we have received all of our brushes? but most not before stressing over it. I will admit that I should not have jumped on a group buy with someone that is new to the forum. Perhaps if I had "known" you better I would know what is going on with you or why it may be difficult to respond to emails quickly and been more sensitve to that issue. I do appreciate having received my brushes, but please understand that when you send money to someone and get no response for days, it can be extremely frustrating. My response to those still not having received their brushes last week was simply that of encouragement and possibly hope of getting their money back if they never received their brushes.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Every body except for two people had their brushes sent out as soon as I received their postage. If I remember correctly, I had to contact you a few times to get your payment and postage. So you took your time but want to complain that it didn't get to you right away? I suppose you expected me to front the money for you? Ridiculous! You had no problem asking me to do you a favor by letting you in on the group buy when I already had enough people and didn't need your addition and now all you can do is complain. You're incredibly ungrateful and a most unpleasant person. I'd appreciate if you'd refrain from addressing me in the future or responding to my threads. I frankly want nothing to do with you.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

msminnamouse said:


> Every body except for two people had their brushes sent out as soon as I received their postage. If I remember correctly, I had to contact you a few times to get your payment and postage. So you took your time but want to complain that it didn't get to you right away? I suppose you expected me to front the money for you? Ridiculous! You had no problem asking me to do you a favor by letting you in on the group buy when I already had enough people and didn't need your addition and now all you can do is complain. You're incredibly ungrateful and a most unpleasant person. I'd appreciate if you'd refrain from addressing me in the future or responding to my threads. I frankly want nothing to do with you.


To whom are you referring? I was the 2nd to order(you can look back at this very thread) and my payment was sent on November 13 via paypal(you can also look back to the date this thread was started). 

Either way, since everyone has their brushes, there is really no longer any reason to post on this thread unless there is something valid that can be discussed.


----------

